
Scientists develop on-the-spot saliva test for the drug Spice - respinal
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/wires/pa/article-7628431/Scientists-develop-spot-saliva-test-drug-Spice.html
======
fittslickare
I bet there is some very simple way to get rid of all these awful synthetic
cannabinoids.

